# Been a while...



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey guys,

Been a few years since Ive done nothing more than read on here but I wanted to fill ya in on whats been going on.

For those who rememver, in 2007, when i was 13, I had a Craftsman Garden Tractor with a 48" blade. That was fun, but now i'm 18, and equipped with some more serious stuff.

Pictured below are my current plow trucks, both equipped with WesternwesportThumbs Up snow blades.

Heres a list:

1999 Chevy K2500 White, Ext. Cab. 195k Miles. Western Uni 7'6" w/wings

2005 Chevy K2500 (Just Purchased) 100k Miles, Crew Cab, Long Box payup Western MVP 8'6" V. Sno Ex 575

1995 F150 4x4. No plow, used for haulin blowers and shovel guys. Just purchased two new 26" Troy Bilt blowers to go with my Toro S-200.

I will get some pictures of the trucks together, just been busy finishin up yards for the year.

-Mitch-


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Heres the new whip. This is my personal truck now, and the white truck is now the dedicated work truck. BTW, the black rims are off now and factory rims are back on white, and the rims will be going on this truck next springThumbs Up


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

young gun getting **** done, way to make it happen looks like your off to a good start. Do you do residential or commercial or both?


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Figured id throw in a pic of my new shop im renting. 30x60. Main office, small additional office, full bath with shower, heated garage. Much better than mom's one stall garage!


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

I HATE RUST;1363371 said:


> young gun getting **** done, way to make it happen looks like your off to a good start. Do you do residential or commercial or both?


Thanks, man!

Both. This year Ive got about 12 commercials, 15 houses, 39 condos (15 done with truck, 24 have to be shoveled/blown). Two drivers, including myself and two shovel guys.

-Mitch-


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Dude:
You are the man for being 18. I am closing in on 60 and I never did all of that. I like your fleet of trucks. Best of luck to you.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I bet the ladies are glad your well equipped now that your 18.


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

thelettuceman;1363380 said:


> Dude:
> You are the man for being 18. I am closing in on 60 and I never did all of that. I like your fleet of trucks. Best of luck to you.


Thanks! Thank you. The 3500HD Dump is no longer with me....lol. It needed too much work to keep. Looking for a dump trailer next year.



grandview;1363383 said:


> I bet the ladies are glad your well equipped now that your 18.


payuppayupThumbs Up Haha!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Grandview: Especially the one in everyone of your postings


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

The new truck looks nice Thumbs Up ...... You should check out our local weather thread.


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

snocrete;1363408 said:


> The new truck looks nice Thumbs Up ...... You should check out our local weather thread.


Thanks, Mike! Ill check it out. Ive heard were supposed to have a good year tho! Really hoping to break in the v-plow here soonwesport or at least get that spreader spinning.

-Mitch-


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Looking Good.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome back ! Looks like you are doing well and thinking ahead, best of luck this year.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

good job im shaking your hand through the computer right now keep it up i think your going to go far and have stacks some day


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

It's nice to see someone so young take the iniative and work his a** off.
Good for you! Too bad more kids/young adults would not take your lead.
You should be proud of what you've accomplished....especially in today's economy.
Nice looking set-up you have all the way around. Good luck this winter


----------



## LI snowman (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking good as always. Im liking the MVP. I hope you get to use it so we can see some action pics. 

I really wish I lived in an area that got more snow. My truck can handle a plow, I have the money for one but I cant justify the extra insurance expense as I cant really count on snow here. O well, looks like Im stuck as a sub doing sidewalks this year. It still pays well and Im covered so I cant really complain.


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Lux Lawn;1363447 said:


> Looking Good.


Thanks!



maverjohn;1363492 said:


> Welcome back ! Looks like you are doing well and thinking ahead, best of luck this year.


Thanks!



randomb0b123;1363699 said:


> good job im shaking your hand through the computer right now keep it up i think your going to go far and have stacks some day


Thank You. Appreciate it!



SnowMatt13;1363761 said:


> It's nice to see someone so young take the iniative and work his a** off.
> Good for you! Too bad more kids/young adults would not take your lead.
> You should be proud of what you've accomplished....especially in today's economy.
> Nice looking set-up you have all the way around. Good luck this winter


Thanks. Ive worked pretty damn hard to get all of this. Thank You. Best of luck to you as well.



LI snowman;1363847 said:


> Looking good as always. Im liking the MVP. I hope you get to use it so we can see some action pics.
> 
> Thanks. Ill get some pictures as soon as we get some snow!:salute:
> 
> I really wish I lived in an area that got more snow. My truck can handle a plow, I have the money for one but I cant justify the extra insurance expense as I cant really count on snow here. O well, looks like Im stuck as a sub doing sidewalks this year. It still pays well and Im covered so I cant really complain.


What kind of truck do you have? Insurance definetly does affect the profit at times. I carry 2MIL for landscaping/snow.

-Mitch-


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

nice trucks, pretty good for a couple years


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Glad to see someone my age doing so well!

I know it feels good to work for what you have. Lot better than having it handed to you.

Good job, nice equipment and safe plowing bud!


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Rain Man;1364722 said:


> nice trucks, pretty good for a couple years


Thanks. Wish you the best of luck this season.



87chevy;1364805 said:


> Glad to see someone my age doing so well!
> 
> I know it feels good to work for what you have. Lot better than having it handed to you.
> 
> Good job, nice equipment and safe plowing bud!


Thanks. Have a great season.

Heres some pictures of the new truck with spreader and light and cleaned up!

-Mitch-


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice & Clean.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DSLND;1367042 said:


> Thanks. Wish you the best of luck this season.
> 
> Thanks. Have a great season.
> 
> ...


holy **** that things long



DSLND;1367044 said:


> Nice & Clean.


that behind J&H? Lookin good mitch....now we just need some snow!

Jeff told me your renting a skid this yr?


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

snocrete;1367053 said:


> holy **** that things long
> 
> that behind J&H? Lookin good mitch....now we just need some snow!
> 
> Jeff told me your renting a skid this yr?


Hehe. Thats what she said! haha. Yes its a wiiiiddddddeeeee turn but I love it! Imagine turning with the plow

Behind Advance Auto Parts.

I was going to rent an ASV 60hp with pusher but since I got the new truck, I won't need the skid. I was going to use the skid as a backup.

Weatherbug said maybe frozen mix tonight, but air temp is to high for that I think. Ill prob check on it once early tomorrow morning just to be safe. Monday night they said we could get some. Really hoping for something!

-Mitch-


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

looking good as always


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Every things looking good. I cant wait to see those rims on your new truck.


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

dunlaps lawncare;1368662 said:


> looking good as always


Thanks man!



exmark;1368931 said:


> Every things looking good. I cant wait to see those rims on your new truck.


Thanks! Me too! I cleaned the rims up the other day b4 i put them away for winter. I rolled two out and put them in front of the silver trucks wheels and i think they will look good but im going to need bigger tires to fit the wheel well better.

I had a idea earlier today about wheels for the new truck. I thought about getting factory hummer rims and maybe painting them black? I think with BF Goodirch all terrains it would look killer!

-Mitch-


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

I had a idea earlier today about wheels for the new truck. I thought about getting factory hummer rims and maybe painting them black? I think with BF Goodirch all terrains it would look killer!

-Mitch-[/QUOTE]

That's a pretty popular wheel combo around here. I know a guy who has them on his 08 with a set of cooper STT tire size 305. I have seen a few sets that people paint black over on Dieselplace.com. Make sure you use your stock rims center cap's. Also those rims you can run all year.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I think they look better without paint, but that's me. They work good for bigger tires cause of the offset 

Just my .02


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

bfgoodrich all terrains are worthless they barely hold air theyre so worthless they get worse traction than a drag slick in snow....................................................btw i have 2 sets of them


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Good job young man. Pretty cool that you have a little shop going with signage and all. Looks nice. I started at your age too, Roofing, siding, and plowing. Still do it all and much more. Its been a good run for me. 34 years old now. Keep at it!


----------



## DuraBird02 (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice looking equipment and business! I started my own mowing and landscaping company when i was 20 but in my young stupid state of mind at the time, decided i wanted to sell it when i graduated from college and get a "real job". Big mistake on my part, some day i will have a business again doing what i actually want to do. If you ever get in a bind and need an extra hand plowing, I'd be glad to come over and work for you. Illinois isn't that far of a drive.


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

That's a pretty popular wheel combo around here. I know a guy who has them on his 08 with a set of cooper STT tire size 305. I have seen a few sets that people paint black over on Dieselplace.com. Make sure you use your stock rims center cap's. Also those rims you can run all year.[/QUOTE]

I think it would look cool. Never seen anyone with them here. Yes, thats another benefit i like with them. The factory rims I have on silver truck now do have a lot of salt stain on them.



87chevy;1369619 said:


> I think they look better without paint, but that's me. They work good for bigger tires cause of the offset
> 
> Just my .02


Ya. I am sort of leaning that way too with no paint.



randomb0b123;1369761 said:


> bfgoodrich all terrains are worthless they barely hold air theyre so worthless they get worse traction than a drag slick in snow....................................................btw i have 2 sets of them


I've had a set of 265/75/16 on my white truck that came when i first bought the truck and i will agree it did seem like they wore really quickly.



Eronningen;1369908 said:


> Good job young man. Pretty cool that you have a little shop going with signage and all. Looks nice. I started at your age too, Roofing, siding, and plowing. Still do it all and much more. Its been a good run for me. 34 years old now. Keep at it!


Thanks man!



DuraBird02;1369948 said:


> Nice looking equipment and business! I started my own mowing and landscaping company when i was 20 but in my young stupid state of mind at the time, decided i wanted to sell it when i graduated from college and get a "real job". Big mistake on my part, some day i will have a business again doing what i actually want to do. If you ever get in a bind and need an extra hand plowing, I'd be glad to come over and work for you. Illinois isn't that far of a drive.


Ya. Ive seen that happen with a few other guys over the last few years. PM me your # and i will keep it in my phone if we get in a bind. Thanks!

-Mitch-


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Way to go Disney Land!!! haha JK
Nice lookin truck. I kinda like the factory rims on the 3/4 ton, but then again, do what you want to them, i'm more of a boring original person and not a big fan of adding different kind of rims. 

Definently an improvement from when you first started, thats for dang sure.


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Andy,

Thanks for the nice comments. Remember that Craftsman Garden Tractor?:Amazing that I used to run that thing! Hope things have been going good with you.

Heres a picture of the trucks after I HAND WASHED THEM OUTSIDE the other day...in December....when it was like 50 degrees by 10:30 A.M.  Wouldn't mind a nice snow right about now

Anyways, here is the picture. Hope everyone is enjoying the decent weather. We are going outside again and doing some landscaping but nothing too serious. I am enjoying some time off to do whatever I really want. I am in the local business expo here in a week or so, so I've been working on a bunch of stuff for that.

For you local guys, Avanti's Dome here in Pekin January 14th 9-2. Come check out our booth! I'll even give you a free hand shake and possibly a DreamScapes pen LOL.

-Mitch-


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Threw this picture up on LawnSite too of the new truck and mowing trailer earlier this month.


----------



## LI snowman (Jan 17, 2009)

DSLND;1364574 said:


> What kind of truck do you have? Insurance definetly does affect the profit at times. I carry 2MIL for landscaping/snow.
> 
> -Mitch-


Haven't been on in a while so I just saw this. I have a GMC 2500HD Reg Cab with the 6.0 and plow prep. We don't get much snow here so it is hard for me to make the investment in a plow. I am still growing the landscaping side of things so I would rather put the money there. Plus I get a decent rate for sidewalks and I already have the equipment. I also carry 2mil but it only covers landscaping. My auto also wont cover me if I have an accident with the plow on. If I was to get all of the insurance my general liability would double and my auto would go up about 1/3. With the way this year has been going I am glad I didn't purchase anything. So far we haven't had any snow or even been able to salt.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DSLND;1403795 said:


> Andy,
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments. Remember that Craftsman Garden Tractor?:Amazing that I used to run that thing! Hope things have been going good with you.
> 
> ...





DSLND;1403801 said:


> Threw this picture up on LawnSite too of the new truck and mowing trailer earlier this month.


Lookin good Mitch! I might have to swing in & check your booth out at the dome.....I'd be curious to see who will have booths there...


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Mitch, your doing very well for only being 18. I give you a lot of respect for sticking with it and growing your business the right way. Best of luck to you!


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

You have done very well my friend, been in the landscaping industry for almost 20 years now, took me a good while to get to the point where we needed a shop or the ever elusive second truck/crew. Once you get the shop and the second crew producing profit things tend to take off from there. Congrats on on your succes. Really like your lot.........do you have stroage or fenced areas for equipment or do u unload every day.


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

LI snowman;1404451 said:


> Haven't been on in a while so I just saw this. I have a GMC 2500HD Reg Cab with the 6.0 and plow prep. We don't get much snow here so it is hard for me to make the investment in a plow. I am still growing the landscaping side of things so I would rather put the money there. Plus I get a decent rate for sidewalks and I already have the equipment. I also carry 2mil but it only covers landscaping. My auto also wont cover me if I have an accident with the plow on. If I was to get all of the insurance my general liability would double and my auto would go up about 1/3. With the way this year has been going I am glad I didn't purchase anything. So far we haven't had any snow or even been able to salt.


Yeah i've seen a lot of nice gently used snow equipment coming up on ebay from guys who thought we would get another blizzard this year. The insurance companies love your pocket book. I carry 2MIL liability, full coverage on two trucks and work comp for my guys.



snocrete;1404475 said:


> Lookin good Mitch! I might have to swing in & check your booth out at the dome.....I'd be curious to see who will have booths there...


Thanks, Mike! Yes, please do. I also got a list of all the vendors today in the mail at the expo and can show you that if you'd like. No concrete contractors, maybe something to look into. I joined the chamber of commerce so I got a lesser rate for the expo, but its still a good deal IMO.

BTW, Jeff is going to be in tomorrow morning working on a bid with me. Want me to send a copy of all vendors with him? Or i could scan/email to you. Let me know.



BlueRam2500;1404502 said:


> Mitch, your doing very well for only being 18. I give you a lot of respect for sticking with it and growing your business the right way. Best of luck to you!


Thanks! Appreciate the kind words.



ACA L&L;1404756 said:


> You have done very well my friend, been in the landscaping industry for almost 20 years now, took me a good while to get to the point where we needed a shop or the ever elusive second truck/crew. Once you get the shop and the second crew producing profit things tend to take off from there. Congrats on on your succes. Really like your lot.........do you have stroage or fenced areas for equipment or do u unload every day.


Thanks!! I plan on not starting a second crew but giving my guys more freedom next year, giving me more time to spend doing bids and such. I really struggled with this last year and was constantly out til late at night doing bids, designs, etc. Really burned me out.

The lot is not fenced in at all. Its a former used auto lot so visibilty is plentiful, not to mention its on a busy corner so lots of traffic. We can get our 16' trailer in the shop, but I like to unload everything each night, blow all machines off, check fluids, and gas up for the next day. That way we dont get to a job the next day and realize something isn't working right.

Thanks again guys, appreciate the kind words.

-Mitch-


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DSLND;1405180 said:


> . Want me to send a copy of all vendors with him?
> 
> -Mitch-


That'll work...I'm supposed to be seeing him later 2moro anyway! Thanks!


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

snocrete;1405221 said:


> That'll work...I'm supposed to be seeing him later 2moro anyway! Thanks!


Ok sweet. Ill copy and send it with him...hoping I remember!

-Mitch-


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Everything looks great man.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

DSLND;1403795 said:


> Andy,
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments. Remember that Craftsman Garden Tractor?:Amazing that I used to run that thing! Hope things have been going good with you.
> -Mitch-


I sure do remember that Tractor haha
Things have been going pretty good, i got out of mowing lawns, and I still plow snow (IF we ever get any) I don't do a ton of it but just enough. 
I actually got a job working in radio, and have been in radio for a few years now, but its just shy of full time, and I'm getting jacked around in hours, so in the past week I've sent out 7 applications to different places. And I have some in's at a few places as well, and if I get in there, i will be buying a newer truck and putting a nice plow on it and plow when I can.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

you're a go getter i like that. there needs to be more teenagers/young adult like you these days. you are a perfect example of hard work paying off. my hats off to you keep up the good work.


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

AndyTblc;1408603 said:


> I sure do remember that Tractor haha
> Things have been going pretty good, i got out of mowing lawns, and I still plow snow (IF we ever get any) I don't do a ton of it but just enough.
> I actually got a job working in radio, and have been in radio for a few years now, but its just shy of full time, and I'm getting jacked around in hours, so in the past week I've sent out 7 applications to different places. And I have some in's at a few places as well, and if I get in there, i will be buying a newer truck and putting a nice plow on it and plow when I can.


LOL! Thats awesome about the radio gig! Sounds like a sweet deal, best of luck with that!

Sweeeeettt.. What kind of plow?



oldbluehairhemi;1408698 said:


> you're a go getter i like that. there needs to be more teenagers/young adult like you these days. you are a perfect example of hard work paying off. my hats off to you keep up the good work.


Thanks man, appreciate it!

Hope all the Illinois guys are loving this weather.....finding some good deals on slightly used snow equipment on craigslist. If you have a desire to buy a plow truck, nows the time to get a deal!

-Mitch-


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow. Congrats Mitch! Haven't talked to you in a while. I'm Mike from Michigan. Formerly stuff deer.


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

RMGLawn;1408927 said:


> Wow. Congrats Mitch! Haven't talked to you in a while. I'm Mike from Michigan. Formerly stuff deer.


Mike! Good to see ya around! We need to catch up, buddy. Ill pm you my # and we'll have to talk sometime


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

DSLND;1408948 said:


> Mike! Good to see ya around! We need to catch up, buddy. Ill pm you my # and we'll have to talk sometime


Sounds good Mitch! Love the new shop!


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

DSLND;1408860 said:


> LOL! Thats awesome about the radio gig! Sounds like a sweet deal, best of luck with that!
> 
> Sweeeeettt.. What kind of plow?
> 
> ...


----------

